# FS: 2 Glofish, 2 Zebra Danios, 2 Wags, 1 pictus



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

$15 for all fish. Redoing my tank, need these gone.


































Call Chris @ 604-202-4762


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pending.*

Deal is currently pending.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Edarion said:


> Can you tell me how large these fish are? Would they all work in my 15 gallon?


Pictus definitely wont work! They grow huge and will attempt to put your baby corys and neon in his mouth!

The two platys will work! And the two danio's will work, but danio's are extremely nippy, and they dun do good in small group, i definitely wouldnt recommend two!

Anyways, FREE BUMP =)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't had any issues with the catfish and neons, but I could see baby fish have problems if they got in its way.

I recommended that I exclude the pictus based on the tank size any how. 

Thanks for the info, I'll keep an eye on my neon count


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) No problem! Good luck on the sale! And FREE bump for you! Maybe part out some stock to edarion? he seem like he's pretty desperate!


----------

